# Briggs 19hp twin not charging



## Pepo (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello, here we are again with another challenge. The neighbor has a White lawn tractror with a Briggs and Stratton twin "Diamond Plus". It runs good but at times does not want to start as it seems the battery is weak. The battery is new however and so I suspect that the alternator is not charging. 
The vitals are: Model 42A777, Type 1270 01, Code 9411305B.
What I can find on the parts break-down is that it has an alternator. I just don't know what size etc. I also don't know how to test if the alternator is producing power. Right now we are doing fine because we just put the battery charger on for a little bit and it starts and works fine.
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Take a multimeter to the wires coming from the alternator to the battery. Should measure 13-14V or a bit more.


----------



## rebeldog (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Jim,

Now the problem is mine and nolonger Larry's. I can't get any current to the Sparkplugs.


----------

